# Pig Videos!!!  And 2 Questions



## aggieterpkatie (May 15, 2012)

Here's a video of my bigger pig sitting for her food.  Can anyone give an estimate on how much she might weigh?
http://www.youtube.com/embed/_XTh9dosKAg 

And here's a video of when I introduced her to the little pigs (for the second time).  They all live together now. She made a lot of noise and I think it's a happy/excited noise, but I just wanted to check because I'm no expert on pig speak.  
http://youtu.be/s4lsmaQ-Lyk


OMG, these stupid videos WILL NOT LINK!    You'll have to copy and paste into a browser.


----------



## Hillsvale (May 15, 2012)

I can't get on the links but

http://www.thepigsite.com/articles/541/weighing-a-pig-without-a-scale

do it when she's getting her dinner... I have found it very accurate.

Pigs squeal for everything... high pitched when they are distressed, think noses on the electrics; gruntish squeals when they see the grain bucket; grunting when they see something that they need to know about and investigate. I think that every animal needs a friend so if she is grunting and squeealing and no one is getting hurt she must be happy.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 15, 2012)

I was able to just copy and paste it and it worked. 


 It's just talking noises. 



Love the pig sitting!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Hillsvale, that's awesome!!


----------



## Royd Wood (May 15, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> I can't get on the links but
> 
> http://www.thepigsite.com/articles/541/weighing-a-pig-without-a-scale
> 
> ...


Nice one Hills

Aggie - this is the method we use and its fairly accurate


----------



## redtailgal (May 15, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XTh9dosKAg[/youtube]


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4lsmaQ-Lyk[/youtube]


----------



## redtailgal (May 15, 2012)

Love the spots!  

And

To embed a you tube video.

Go to your video, and click on share,  from their choose options and select the long link option.  The new long link with come up in the bar right above where you made that long link selection (makes more sense when you see what I a talking about).  Right click and copy that long link.

Then in your post type;

[youtube]XXXXXXXXXX[/youtube]  

With XXXXXXXXXXXX being the long link that you had copied (just paste it in) and NO spaces anywhere.

Give it a try.........its simple when you SEE what I am talking about as you read it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 15, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Love the spots!
> 
> And
> 
> ...


Thanks, I always embed on other forums but didn't realize we could do it here since there's no button for it when we post.


----------



## Hillsvale (May 15, 2012)

got them to work... she is being boss piggy and rounding up her flock, very cute she is trained to sit down.. my sow won't but my boar will back up and wait... into the first crubble hits the bowl. The only problem I can see you having is making sure the older pig doesn't steal everyone elses food... maybe that can get a little spot just for them to eat intil they are a bit older... sort of like for lambs and kids?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 15, 2012)

Yep, I built a little creep feeder later that day.    It worked great until yesterday, when she bulldozed her way under it.  I think they're big enough now to not need it (that video was a week and a half ago), so I'll see how they do this afternoon.  If it doesn't work out, I'll just add another post to strengthen it.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 15, 2012)

Those are great videos.  Thanks for sharing.  The sitting is cute, but the grunting and introduction even better!  Looks as though they are all happy to me!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 15, 2012)

So according to the measurement equation, she weighs 129 lbs.


----------

